# Back to the Minnie



## don-tucker (Aug 14, 2010)

This is progress to date started 6 years ago









Been working on the motion work since finishing the beam engine






I can see this thread going on forever so hope I won't be boring you.
Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 14, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> so hope I won't be boring you.



only possible while waiting for the next post ;D

That looks like a great model.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 14, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> I can see this thread going on forever so hope I won't be boring you.



We will be grateful for any updates. Time lines are not important.


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 14, 2010)

You're making good progress, my Minnie was spread over 13years.

Jason


----------



## kvom (Aug 14, 2010)

We need a project of the decade category.  ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Guys.
Jason,I have been looking at pictures of your engine,a lovely job,hope you won't mind if I ask questions now and again,like where did you get the steering chain 
Kvom,your pace on the paddle engine puts me to shame but then no CNC ;D
Don


----------



## Cedge (Aug 14, 2010)

Enjoying this build to the max. I hadda buy mine already built. Not much fun in that....LOL. With two grandsons, I guess I'm likely to have to build one yet.

Steve


----------



## larry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

don-tucker,  this is a great looking machine so far, keep the good work up. larry


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing boring about this, Don. What you have done to this point is simply beautiful!


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 17, 2010)

Don, I think my chain came from Blackgates as they have it listed in their catalogue for about £4

http://www.blackgates.co.uk/

Feel free to ask anything you need to know.

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Jason you are a pal ,been cracking on with bits that I fancy making, like the safety valves
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 18, 2010)

A few more bits for Minnie.




Thats the motion plate saddle,the safety valve,con rod and gear shift done.Going to look for more bits that take my fancy,I should really get on with the backhead fittings,the water gauge,firedoor etc,there is so much to do on this engine after the mine and beam engines.
Don


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good Don, couple of thoughts, drill a vent hole in the top of the oiler with your smallest drill and fit the big end bolts the other way up, if they ever loose their nuts the bolts will stay in place.

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Jason,the big end bolts ae studs tapped into the the bottom of the strap,will drill the vent hole.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 6, 2010)

To keep you up to date,backhead finished ,thanks to Steamdave and his gauge glass,,steering gear complete and the grate made,












Next will be the ash pan,then back to the tender for the reverse lever,bypass valve then the big moment of joining them both together,changed my mind .I think I ought to do the gearing and crank first as the hornplates will have to come off.see thinking all the time ;D
Don


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi sum nice work gowing on ther  
from bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work. I love the detail.

Newbie question...how does the sight glass work? Isn't the water below that?


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 6, 2010)

Newbie question...how does the sight glass work? Isn't the water below that?
[/quote]
I hope not Zee.
Don


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 6, 2010)

Water should be above the firebox crown at all times so the lowest water level will be showing about 1/8" on the glass.

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been busy since my last post,coming on a treat now since I have got over my dread of cutting the 3/32" keys.












I can fix the tender on after a few small jobs like mounting the reverse lever,bypass valve and coal partition.
Don


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 21, 2010)

oooooooo thats sexy


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Bob but I don't think the Misses would call it sexy ;D
Don


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool, looks great!


----------



## seagar (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazing !!!!! th_wav 

Ian (seagar)


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments and thanks for looking
Don


----------



## putputman (Sep 21, 2010)

Don, once you really understand the scale size of that engine, it is truly amazing work. Will follow this one to the finish.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 25, 2010)

Beginning to look a bit like a Traction engine now.









I'm getting all excited,some tricky bits comming up next,water pump,cylinder,brake gear.


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2010)

Don, 

Indeed looking very good. 

Out of curiosity, what is the function of the eccentric thingy on the back wheel? 

Regards,
Henk


----------



## kvom (Sep 25, 2010)

Checking progress from the Istanbul airport lounge; looking real nice!


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 25, 2010)

Henk  said:
			
		

> Don,
> 
> Indeed looking very good.
> 
> ...


Hi ,the eccentric thingy is the wheel drive pin,just a round pin with a knob on it to engage drive,I think that is what you mean.
Don


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 25, 2010)

Its comming along nicely, that pressure gauge is definately the right size, a 1" would have been too large. The cylinder is where the fun starts - so many holes - such small taps 

Henk The hubs have the teardrop profile to avoid weakening them where the drive pins are inserted. Thes epins give the option of having an open or locked diff on engines equiped with a diff or in the minnies case you can drive just on erear wheel for manovering in tight spaces.

On the other side of the engine, inboard of the wheel is a "winding drum" this is a large pully that carried a steel cable for winching, again the pins are used to remove drive from the wheels and just have the axle turn the drum.

On a few of the larger engines such as Road Locos they had double pins and the hub was shaped accordingly as you can see from these castings

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 25, 2010)

kvom  said:
			
		

> Checking progress from the Istanbul airport lounge; looking real nice!


Come on kvom get back in that workshop there is a paddle engine waiting for you ;D
Don
Jason.You answered that much better than I ,thanks
Don


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah, 

Got it now, thanks for explaining. 

Henk


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my setup for machining the cylinder saddle.I used a dti to centre the mandral then moved to the correct offset using the dro.setting the boring head to the correct radius before hand.








Please don't look to closely at my hi tec handle on the z axis,but it worked well so I shall make a nice permanent one later,I machined the rest of the cyl by mounting the mandral on an angle plate horizontaly.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the progress to date,I can see the end in sight but still a month or so yet.








I thought maybe someone might be intersted in my method of centering a centre pop in the lathe.
I held a piece of 5/16" silver steel or drill rod in the collet and turned a 60 deg point then turned 1/4" along the length from the point,faced and centered the other end,I just pop the pointed end in the centre pop on the job and a running centre exerting enough pressure to make the rod turn
then DTI the turned bit,works a treat.and cheapo.




Don


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 14, 2010)

Its comming along well, you will have a busy month ahead :

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 14, 2010)

Cheers Jason,I have been told that i am obsessed with it,so I have to take it easy.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 21, 2010)

Ready for mounting on the boiler,
Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 23, 2010)

That is just beautiful Don. Really a piece of art. I just saw an earlier picture and the detail is just awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Zee,you made my day,I didn't think anybody looks at my posts.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 24, 2010)

> I didn't think anybody looks at my posts


Don, I'll happily tell you you're wrong :big: - it's just a bit difficult to say something with an open mouth.

You're doing a great job Thm: keep them coming!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## cidrontmg (Oct 24, 2010)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Don, I'll happily tell you you're wrong :big: - it's just a bit difficult to say something with an open mouth.
> 
> You're doing a great job Thm: keep them coming!
> 
> Kind regards, Arnold


Exactly my thoughts as well. Eagerly waiting for more jaw dropping moments.
 Thm:


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, wot they said. Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm:

 Ron


----------



## dsquire (Oct 24, 2010)

Don

I have been watching this thread along with many others. I have been noticing the progress and workmanship and it is great. Even though you might wonder if anybody is watching, so far 2044 different times someone has stopped by to have a look. Thanks for taking the time to share your build info and pictures with the forum members. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 25, 2010)

You are all right I shouldn't be so touchy *bang*.
Don


----------



## kvom (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good from where I sit (California at the moment).


----------



## joe d (Oct 25, 2010)

Don

I'm another one that has been looking and not saying anything... mostly out of sheer envy at the work you're showing.
Do keep posting your progress.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry about the vid quality taken on my son's phone,but at last it is a runner,on the home straight now.



Don


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations Don!

Sounds great. Can't wait to see her finished. Great work you are doing.


----------



## awJCKDup (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Job Don. I love those traction engines.

John


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought most of that noise was the compressor, will be better once you have the regulator rigged up so it can run slower.

Congratulations, thats a big milestone reached.

Jason


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 31, 2010)

Like I said a few posts back...Awesome!
That is a beautiful model Don.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 3, 2010)

Keeping you up to date on the build,water pump,steering chain,oil pump and blower valve to make then it's strip down for painting.





I may seem like i can't wait to finish it,but the thing is when a project has been on the go for 7 years it is nice to start somthing new. 
New


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't forget the boiler cladding  best fitted before painting as there is quite a bit of test fitting and you could scratch the paint with it going on & off several times.

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes I had forgotten that,i have the material and the brass bands,not looking forward to that.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 3, 2010)

;D She's looking a treat Don :bow: :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 3, 2010)

Soon be making one of those elbow jobs,Arnold
Don


----------



## Maryak (Nov 3, 2010)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> ;D She's looking a treat Don :bow: :bow:
> 
> Kind regards, Arnold



I think it's bloody MAGNIFICENT :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice work Don. I have a soft spot for traction engines. I bought the book on building the Minnie many years ago with the idea of starting one but never got around to it. I'll just watch and enjoy yours.
gbritnell


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks boys ,these comments give me a lot of encouragement.
Don


----------



## steamer (Nov 3, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I think it's bloody MAGNIFICENT :bow: :bow:
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob




What Bob Said!!! :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## 4156df (Nov 4, 2010)

Terrific job, Don. It's a joy and an education to watch your Minnie come together.
Dennis


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 18, 2010)

A bit more done,just to prove I haven't left the country,I shall finish the piping,then concentrate on the fiddly oil pump.i am getting to old for these tiny bits,good job I have just had new lenses in my specs.
Looking forward to painting it and get rid of the rust that started to take hold when it was on stop.
Don


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 18, 2010)

Don,
Thers is obviously a lot of love and care in this model as well as craftsmanship...and it certainly shows in the pictures. Beautiful work all around!!!

Bill


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Bill,I don't know about love and care,certainly dedication when the temp goes down to 5deg C.
Don


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice work with the Minnie Don

I had a nice little side line going making the lubricators, i noticed that very few Minnies comming on ebay had them fitted its also the last part in the book so figgured by the time builders got that far they would be desperate to get the job completed. They paid for a lot of my shop kit :big:











I'll have a look through my shop to see if i can find any bits left over, if I do their yours if you want them.

I made the tanks from some square section mild steel tube I picked up from B and Q a lot easyer than fabricating them from brass.

Cheers

Stew


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 19, 2010)

There is a LOT of detail work visible in that last photo Don - Seriously well done!

And BTW - Happy Birthday 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Arnold for the compliment and birthday wishes,and Stew,those lubricators look good and good idea with the tube,any bits will be appreciated.You guys on here are so kind.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to puplicly thank sbwhart for his kindness in sending me some bits towards my minnie lubricator ,it was a very nice gesture.
Don


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't mention it Don, its just a pleasure to help out a fellow modeler.

Stew


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 11, 2011)

Here we go again,I venturered out the garage and reduced the Minnie to a kit of parts,ready for finnishing off and painting.




Don


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that's a nice looking table (edit--(of parts)) right there..awesome!


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 12, 2011)

That is my marking out and assembly table,it is on castors so it can be moved to where ever is best.
Don


----------



## metalmad (Apr 12, 2011)

I think he meant the magnificent parts on the table Don :bow:
Pete


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 12, 2011)

I did! But a table with castors has gotten me thinkin... ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 12, 2011)

Here it is in all its glory,very handy.




Don


----------



## welshman (Apr 12, 2011)

hi don,nice work you've done on it so far,not far from you ,just outside swansea,got a nemmet on the go at the moment
best regards john


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 24, 2011)

Coming together a little bit at a time,the lagging is on temporary have to make the bands next,then paint and fit.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good Don Thm:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Arnold and glad to hear you are back in the workshop weaving your magic
Don


----------



## don-tucker (May 2, 2011)

All dressed up and nowhere to go,still have to make the lubricator but as good as completed after 7 years on and off









Don


----------



## kvom (May 2, 2011)

> Here we go again,I venturered out the garage and reduced the Minnie to a kit of parts,ready for finnishing off and painting.



Unfortunately that's the stage I get to and then....





nothing 

4 engines as pile o'parts

Nice work Don.


----------



## dsquire (May 2, 2011)

Don

That is one fine looking engine. A lot of patience has been put into this engine and it shows. Thanks for letting us look over your shoulder while you moulded and massaged the pieces to arrive at what you have shown us. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Jasonb (May 2, 2011)

Thats turned out well, are you going to add any lining to it, I just did the spokes on mine.

J


----------



## don-tucker (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I would make a mess of the lining Jason so will probably not do it.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (May 2, 2011)

Don, a truly beautiful engine :bow: :bow: :bow:

Congratulations - it's really a pleasure to see such a finely crafted machine! 
You definitely have more "magic" than I do ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## joe d (May 2, 2011)

Don

What a great end result! I've enjoyed following along :bow: :bow:

cheers, Joe


----------



## Chaffe (May 3, 2011)

Amazing attention to detail here, i just wish i had the time and pateinece for a model like this


----------



## metalmad (May 3, 2011)

ITs lovely Don :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## don-tucker (May 3, 2011)

And there was me thinking nobody looked at my posts,thank you all for your kind remarks,I am a man of few words and would rather be making things than talking about them,so I hope you will all forgive me for being so useless at explaining things.it's a good job everybody is not like that ;D
Don


----------



## moanaman (May 3, 2011)

Well Don I think you have done a wonderful job. I am intrigued by traction engines and yours gives me a very warm feeling. You must be proud of your results and deservedly so. 

Barry G


----------



## b.lindsey (May 3, 2011)

Its beautiful in every respect Don. A fine addition to any collection and such a high level of craftsmanship. Well done :bow: :bow: :bow:

Bill


----------



## L E Jay (Mar 24, 2013)

That's great work Don. I have a pair of Minnies I hope to complete one day myself, perhaps if the weather improves. They are waiting for me to start casting part, though the major castings are there and one has a lot of the major parts already built.

Did you have any more photos of it being built for reference or is that all? It looks pretty scary looking at a boiler like that with a hole gaping through for me, which was already done on one of mine. A few of the boiler under cylinder pics wouldn't go amiss. What's the flywheel made from? Presumably its from Blackgates? I'm not sure whether I'll be wanting to attempt a casting of that due to the amount of metal that goes in. Shall have to see. I do have a little lubricator and the manual is one hell of a read.


----------



## fuzzymuff (Mar 25, 2013)

Fantastic looking model Don....


----------



## RadRod67 (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Lesmo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Hi Don 

Have just read this from the start to finish and am mightily impressed. She is absolutely beautiful and a the work of a true craftsman, you should be well proud. I would love to see it in the flesh, are you intending to show it at all?

Best Regards

Les  *


----------



## wings_of_fire (Mar 22, 2014)

:bow::bow: Absolutely beautiful build.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Wings of fire,I didn't expect that after so long,I really enjoyed making the Minnie and show it off to whoever shows the slightest interest,which are not many.I still haven't finished the lubricator.:wall:
At the moment I am half way though making a skeleton clock and been side tracked by a sailing ship kit my granddaughter gave me for Christmas.when that is done I shall go back and finish the minnie and other bits and pieces on other engines.
Don


----------

